# Lubricating levels



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

What a pain in the ass getting the level back in is. Been trying for ten minutes now. About to start punching doors....


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Finally .... Not fun; but seeing the wear and tear it's very much worth doing. Brass is a soft metal so look after it!


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Also installing new jet.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Jobs a goodun!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

What machine is that? The secret is after having cleansed and then lubed, to twist the lever into the group as opposed to pushing it straight back in, other wise you can do damage to the seals by tearing them in, Probably every 6 months unless the lever tells you otherwise!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

E61 lever rather than big lever by the look of it?


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Yeah eventually got the 'knack' of getting it in. Still a bit phaffy but worth it. Machine is a Quickmill Verona.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> What machine is that? The secret is after having cleansed and then lubed, to twist the lever into the group as opposed to pushing it straight back in, other wise you can do damage to the seals by tearing them in, Probably every 6 months unless the lever tells you otherwise!


It's a Quickmill Machine (possibly a Verona)

There are 2 tricks to getting them back, the lever needs to be in the 8pm position viewed from the end, so it is in between the cams....some groups are still tight at this poiont and it can't be wriggled in. If this is the case, then loosening the preinfusion chamber (the large nut just below the chamber) a little, can often reduce the spring tension enough to make it slip in easy.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks for the tip Dave. Will try that next time.


----------

